# Dollar Fears



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Economic collapse is probably the #1 reason I prep, but political collapse is 2nd. Even though I believe the printing / creating of funds will eventually haunt us - that time is not right now. I watch for signs, and they appear, that countries will stop using the dollar as their currency reserve, but that isn't happening at alarming rates. Then there is this:

Rich families hoarding cash: Citi

If the elites are hoarding cash - then its pretty safe to assume cash is king - right now.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

If nothing else, after the SHTF, they can use it as toilet paper, and to cook their food.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

Most major corporations are sitting on a hoard of cash, and the trend is to reduce the number of stocks in circulation with buy backs.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Correct. The buy back of stock trend has perpetuated thru out this recession. It's seen as a better investment then new factories, expansion, and even research.

If the dollar was set to collapse (soon) the elites would not hoard cash, companies would likely not be doing stock buy backs but instead pushing dividends out to drive up their stocks value so they could sell the stock and convert to another currency or tangible.



Rigged for Quiet said:


> Most major corporations are sitting on a hoard of cash, and the trend is to reduce the number of stocks in circulation with buy backs.


----------



## rim (Nov 17, 2012)

Money must be king, thats why the Fed prints so much of it...:roll:


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

rim said:


> Money must be king, thats why the Fed prints so much of it...:roll:


 Yep 85 billion a month to keep a fake economy going


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

You guys hear about France? They just passed a new tax based on how much money you've had in your accounts over the last 15 years. DAYUM!!! THERE GOES THE FRENCH NEST EGGS! *SEIZED!*

French riot police use tear gas on anti-tax protesters - FRANCE 24


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Number 1 and 2 are the same thing IMO just a madder of what order they happen in.
Neither of them are with in my control, I tried I voted but was over ruled.
So if cash is worthless I won't use it and no one will take it anyway
If I try to barter gold I will just get robbed
So back to plan A lock down ride it out protect our area best we can.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I am keeping more cash on hand and less in accounts, but that is because of the reg changes and nothing to do with Cash Is King. I see it as prudent, to have cash, just as it is prudent to have PMs, just as it is prudent to have weapons.
Banks now consider you an investor, not a customer. Advertisements mean nothing, regs do. Furthermore, as has been pointed out, governments are eyeing accounts as their very own cash cow.

Hoarding isn't the proper term. I would call it protecting.


----------



## Nathan Jefferson (May 11, 2013)

"If the American people ever allow private banks to control the issue of their currency, first by inflation, then by deflation, the banks and corporations that will grow up around them will deprive the people of all property until their children wake up homeless on the continent their Fathers conquered...I believe that banking institutions are more dangerous to our liberties than standing armies... The issuing power should be taken from the banks and restored to the people, to whom it properly belongs."

We're seeing the inflation, now bring on the deflation so they can really hammer all the over-levered people even harder! You don't think they are letting people borrow all this money just cause they are nice, do you?


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

I take any money left at the end of the month and buy food, ammo, prepping goods or put some in my safe to have when things break or if TSHTF so we can run to the store and buy what ever we can get. I no longer have a savings account, IRA or any investments other than what we have on hand. Silver and gold are a minimum as I never had enough to really invest. But the house is paid off and my only big payment is the car. I pay cash for all other purchases. Haven't used a credit card in several years now, but I do have one on hand. We help the kids some and the grand kids.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

ekim said:


> I take any money left at the end of the month and buy food, ammo, prepping goods or put some in my safe to have when things break or if TSHTF so we can run to the store and buy what ever we can get. I no longer have a savings account, IRA or any investments other than what we have on hand. Silver and gold are a minimum as I never had enough to really invest. But the house is paid off and my only big payment is the car. I pay cash for all other purchases. Haven't used a credit card in several years now, but I do have one on hand. We help the kids some and the grand kids.


I have to use a credit card. It is paid off in a timely manner, and the wife loves to spend the points. I enjoy the benefits of her ordering new kitchen items. It's a win-win! :mrgreen:


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

We just got a new stove and refrigerator and is was great to walk in and lay down cash, load them up and come home. Time to replenish the supply again. don't get the wrong idea, we can't/don't do that kind of buying often but it's nice to be able when we do.


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

Nathan Jefferson said:


> "If the American people ever allow private banks to control the issue of their currency, first by inflation, then by deflation, the banks and corporations that will grow up around them will deprive the people of all property until their children wake up homeless on the continent their Fathers conquered...I believe that banking institutions are more dangerous to our liberties than standing armies... The issuing power should be taken from the banks and restored to the people, to whom it properly belongs."


Mr. Jefferson sure had that one right.


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

I do not know how some of you sleep at night. You have too many fears.

We are heavy in cash right now because we are going to put 40% down in some real estate. The only reason we are financing any is our return on investments is twice the interest rate. Plus we do not want to take any out of tax deferred accounts until we can balance the withdrawals enough to stay in the 15% tax bracket.

There is a limit to practical prepping. We are not in as much trouble domestically as we were during the Carter years when mortgages were 9%. Silver is still cheap. Most everyone could pick up a silver eagle with each paycheck. Everyone should be prepping if a major SHTF does not occur as well as for one.

I know many that are still sitting on their Y2K preps. I am not sure they still know how to use them and that was built for power outages. Others brag about their gun and ammo meaning a gun and a box of ammo. Neither of which have been fired since the first trip to the range at purchase.

Sorry for drifting off topic.

Many people think we will fall economically like Europe. We will not. It is difficult to put in words but we are so much different from the Europeans in our everyday mindset when it comes to carrying on with our lives. The richer amount us are more integrated into everyday society.

Much of Europe's wealth is in real estate. They stay in cash because fear a socialist takeover of their property. Additionally a tax on their wealth rather than income could bankrupt most of them. Real estate is so highly valued there that a tax on their wealth will wipe out their cash position. So if they can get the cash out of the country thus reducing their wealth, they will.

Where to go is the question. Before Obama that money would have come here. If we had not re-elected Obama that money would be here. A lot of US money is going to Brazil. I think European money will go to Canada because it is more stable than the US since Obama's election.

*EVERYWHERE I WROTE EUROPE ABOVE I SHOULD HAVE SAID WESTERN EUROPR. THE EASTERN EUROPEANS ARE NOT ABOUT TO RETURN TO SOCIALISM.*

But the bottom line is we will keep plugging along. The same efforts that hep us prepped will keep us doing what is in each of our best interest. The synergy of that is our strength.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

PalmettoTree said:


> I do not know how some of you sleep at night. You have too many fears.
> 
> We are heavy in cash right now because we are going to put 40% down in some real estate. The only reason we are financing any is our return on investments is twice the interest rate. Plus we do not want to take any out of tax deferred accounts until we can balance the withdrawals enough to stay in the 15% tax bracket.
> 
> ...


So you are on this forum because........... you are here to educate us on the error of our ways correct. Thank you.


----------

